# Help with Hymer564



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello,
Looking for some advice on my hymer 564.we went off last night for the weekend and discovered the indicator fuse had blown,replaced it and indicators worked fine but on braking the fuse blows.As the fuse works both the indicators and brake lights,it put a damper on the weekend.
Has anyone on here ever experienced this on their hymer and if so how did you sort it? I don't have a wiring diagram to cover the system

Cheers Colin


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Colin I haven't experienced the problems you're having but.......The multi pin connectors & the wiring up behind the rear bumper is prone to problems due to its location. It may be a good place to start your search. This will probably involve removing the rear bumper. 

D.


----------

